# Please HELPPPPP



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Somehow my airpump and filters were turnoff today...the tank was over heated...and one of mine Ps is floating...hez still breathing...but not a very good condition...i moved him to the hospital tank w/ filter and plenty of air...I also added some salt...is there anything else i need to do???...because I don't really wanna lose any fish...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

remove light, traffic, etc. to lessen the stress as much as possible on the fish. How high was the temp when you came back? and what is the temp in the hospital tank now?

Turning off filter/air for one day shouldn't have a big affect on the P because they're really hardy fish. And temp's up to 88F are still acceptable by P.

Tell me what are your water conditions when you saw the p floating?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

This is the story...
I wasn't home when all this happened...my sister walked by my room and saw them on top floating...she immediately turned everything back on because somehow they were turn off...when I got home...6Ps are ok...they are normal...except for one...the temp was around 90...I test my water condition when all this happened because the rest of the fish are already ok...and I just did a water change from the big tank...

I moved the worse P to a 10gl and use the water from the big tank...now the temp is around 83....pH at 7.6 and amonia is at .5-1..hez still breathing...I saw some eyes movements and very few pectoral fins movements...

Why do I have to turn off the filter and air??....they are already off...i just wanna know...


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

this may sound crazy but my piranhas did the same thing my dad did this he took it out writ away and put theme in the 10gallon and they did nothing so he put his hand in there and push theme back and forth to get water back in theme but 3 died and 1 surived it







but hoop he surives









-steve


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Thankx guys...she didn't make it...check out the pix at "Piranha Forum"...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

female with eggs


----------

